# G2 CNC table running now.



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm nearing completion of my second generation CNC table. This one is all metal and uses belt drive instead of lead screws. I went through calibrating acceleration and velocity yesterday and took a short video of the action. I have a somewhat large PC tower and am building the controller inside the tower to save space. I'll finish that today.
Dan

[video=youtube_share;9EpL6awlJ4o]http://youtu.be/9EpL6awlJ4o[/video]


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 16, 2012)

You never seize to amaze me Gadget.  Another great job


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

That is awesome..


----------

